# MTBen in Cinque Terre



## Groudon (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

meine Freundin und ich wollen in der 2. Märzwoche nach Italien. Aktuell nach Cinque Terre. Ich hab bei Komoot und GPsies geschaut.

Die Wege bei Komoot sind oft im Bereich S2 - S3 eingezeichnet. Das klingt natürlich weniger gut. Wir fahren eher flowige Sachen mit S0 - S1 und wollen nicht nur Straße die ganze Zeit fahren.

Letztes Jahr waren wir in Finale Ligure - da hat uns gut gefallen aber die meisten Wege waren zu anspruchsvoll. Das Jahr davor waren wir am Gardasee. Ein ähnliches Bild - aber e hat uns gefallen.

Ich freu mich über jede Hilfe.

Gruß
Kevin


----------



## arise (30. Januar 2018)

Wenn man im Netz googelt so findet sich einiges...zb den Standart Wanderweg der da an der Küste entlang geht...Weiß aber nicht ob der wieder komplett frei gegeben ist. Auch die passende Kompass karte gibt einiges her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (30. Januar 2018)

Ja - Kartenmaterial gibt es. Hab ja bei Komoot auch eine gute Karte.

Das Problem ist, dass ich die Beschaffenheit der Wege schlecht abschätzen kann auf Karten. Und die letzten beiden Urlaube habe ich mit selbst gewählten Touren oft nicht soviel Glück gehabt ... das ist dann halt doof. 

Daher wollte ich versuchen ob nicht vlt jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. =)


----------



## komamati-san (30. Januar 2018)

Ich bin ein paar Tage in Levanto (sufu) unterwegs gewesen, was quasi das Einfallstor der 5terre ist. 
Die Touren die ich mir da zusammengesucht hatte fand ich fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller als Finale, alles sacksteil da. Im Küstengebiet der 5terre selbst ist biken reglementiert, da viele Wanderer.


----------



## arise (30. Januar 2018)

Wenn du gewillt bist etwas weiter zu fahren dann würde ich mal Punta ala in den Raum stellen....Die passende Kompass karte hat da einige trails mit Nummern versehen die die trails auf der mtb seite von Punta ala in den vids wiederspiegelt...


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. Januar 2018)

Ich war letztes Jahr zu Fuß dort. Abgesehen davon, dass ich es völlig overrated fand wäre es eine der letzten Gegenden, wo ich mit dem MTB einfallen wollen würde. Überlaufen, steil, viele Sperrungen, keine Infrastruktur. Flowtrails? Ich habe jedenfalls keine gesehen. Und ringsum gibt's so viele Alternativen.
Eine Woche würde ich es da eh nicht ich aushalten. Nach 2d war ich froh wieder in Finale zu sein


----------



## on any sunday (30. Januar 2018)

In Italien gibt es hunderte Gebiete zum MTB fahren, die alle dafür besser geeignet sind als die Cinque Terre.


----------



## Groudon (30. Januar 2018)

Danke für eure ehrliche Meinung.

Ich schau mal nach Punta Ala. Was könnt ihr noch empfehlen an der Küste?


----------



## arise (30. Januar 2018)

Mal "Bandite mtb" (das ist die Seite mit den trailnummern die in der Kompass seite eingetragen sind) und "Punta ala  from summits to sea"anschauen....Glaub dann suchste nicht weiter nach einer Location....dazu noch googel earth nutzen....


----------



## mw.dd (31. Januar 2018)

arise schrieb:


> zb den Standart Wanderweg der da an der Küste entlang geht...Weiß aber nicht ob der wieder komplett frei gegeben ist.


Das Stück dieses Weges, welches ich kenne ist zum Mountainbiken völlig ungeeignet: Haufenweise Treppen, permanent steil bergauf oder bergab...Ist schon zu Fuß durchaus herausfordernd. Für Trialer vielleicht machbar, ansonsten sinnlos.



Groudon schrieb:


> Ich schau mal nach Punta Ala.


Wenn Dir Finale zu schwer war, wirst Du auch in der Toskana nicht so viel Freude haben.
Trailforks:




Für Euch sind dann wohl eher die grün markierten Wege interessant?

BTW Für eine Woche ist das selbst aus dem Süden Deutschlands ein ganz schöner Ritt... Oder willst Du fliegen?


----------



## Groudon (31. Januar 2018)

Ja - die Anfahrt ist nicht ohne. Wir würden mit dem Auto fahren. Aber wo fährt man keine 9h um im März wenigstens 10-15 Grad zu haben. =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ja - die Anfahrt ist nicht ohne. Wir würden mit dem Auto fahren. Aber wo fährt man keine 9h um im März wenigstens 10-15 Grad zu haben. =(


Och, das kann nördlich der Alpen auch wärmer sein als südlich. Das kann man schlecht vorhersagen z.Zt. .

Cinque Terre fand ich damals echt schön und skurrill - von US Touristen geflutet - , als ich vor vielen Jahren dort war - nur MTBen kann ich mir dort kaum vorstellen. Es lädt eher zum Bahnfahren ein, wer also gerne mit der Bahn wo hin fährt, ist dort bestens aufgehoben, die ist allgegenwärtig.

Es gibt überall die toskanischen Küste entlang haufenweise Möglichkeiten für MTB, allerdings Flowtrails eher weniger... ich erinnere mich an einen Beitrag auf Pinkbike von einer Location nördlich Pisa: Camaiore...musst auf Trailforks mal schauen, war dort eingezeichnet.
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/where-eagles-dare-high-in-tuscany-2017.html


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Januar 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> ... Aber wo fährt man keine 9h um im März wenigstens 10-15 Grad zu haben. =(



Der Vinschgau u.U. und -mit ein bissl Glück- der Mt. Grappa. [emoji6]


----------



## finale (31. Januar 2018)

falls ihr Lust auf eine Rundtour habt, ist zwar nicht mehr Cinque Terre, aber direkt daneben...
http://www.bikepacking.it/it/itinerario/lunigiana-trail


----------



## NobbyRalph (1. Februar 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr zu Fuß dort. Abgesehen davon, dass ich es völlig overrated fand wäre es eine der letzten Gegenden, wo ich mit dem MTB einfallen wollen würde. Überlaufen, steil, viele Sperrungen, keine Infrastruktur. Flowtrails? Ich habe jedenfalls keine gesehen. Und ringsum gibt's so viele Alternativen.
> Eine Woche würde ich es da eh nicht ich aushalten. Nach 2d war ich froh wieder in Finale zu sein



 sehe ich genauso


----------



## hobbybiker79 (1. Februar 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ja - die Anfahrt ist nicht ohne. Wir würden mit dem Auto fahren. Aber wo fährt man keine 9h um im März wenigstens 10-15 Grad zu haben. =(


Ich werfe mal loano in den raum! Nette wege viele befahrbare trails bis s2! War jetzt 2 mal dort! Wenn finale zu heftig ist!


----------



## mw.dd (2. Februar 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> Aber wo fährt man keine 9h


9h bis nach Punta Ala gehen aber nur, wenn man nicht nördlicher als München oder Bodensee wohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (2. Februar 2018)

cinque terre ist eher nix. zwischen Rapallo und Levanto geht immer wieder mal was oder hald dann südlich davon wie oben schon beschrieben. Sestri Levante z.B. macht Laune. Flowig ist da aber alles nicht. Es wird einfach nicht so viel gepflegt bzw oft geht im Winter bei Regen bei den Steilen hängen einfach viel kaputt.


----------



## steelheader (2. Februar 2018)

Mein Tipp wäre Elba. 
Gibt auch einen guten Trailguide von einem Forumsmitglied


----------



## Groudon (2. Februar 2018)

Wir fahren jetzt nach Koper in Slowenien. Mal schauen was wir da so finden. ^^


----------



## bobo2606 (3. Februar 2018)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wir fahren jetzt nach Koper in Slowenien. Mal schauen was wir da so finden. ^^


Berichte mal, wenn du dort warst. Hab ich auch als Ziel fürs Frühjahr auf dem Schirm.


----------



## PackElend (25. März 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich möchte gerne hier anschließen, da ich und meine Freundin überlegen über Ostern, Do Morgen hin und Di Abend zurück (von ~Zürich), die Region zwischen Santa Margherita Ligure und La Spezia anzusteuern. Das ist für uns in gut 5 Stunden erreichbar und damit noch erträglich von der Fahrt her. 
Die Meinungen zu dieser Regionen gehen doch teils ziemlich weit auseinander, wie auch hier  aber hat doch die Liguria Trophy MTB in Santa Margherita Ligure mit ihrer ersten Etappe begonnen und die Superenduro endete dort 2017. Aus diesem Grunde sind wir mal guter Hoffnung, das wir Strecken im Bereich S2 und S3 finden, es darf gerne auch mal verblockt sein. 
Richtung Finale wollen wir nicht, da es an Ostern höchstwahrscheinlich viel zu überlaufen ist und wir am Kampf um die letzten Schlafmöglichkeiten etc nicht teilnehmen wollen.
Unserer größere Sorgen ist momentan eher das Wetter aber unabhängig davon hier die üblichen Fragen :

welche Campingplätze kann man denn empfehlen, die Bewertungen sind ja teilweise ziemlich durchwachsen
GPS Daten gibt es einige auf GPSies, outdooractive, GPS Tour , liguriabike, bikemap.net aber fällt es schwer diese einzuschätzen
Wir sind für jede Hilfe dankbar
grüsse 
Stefan und Elodie


----------



## r34p3r (13. August 2019)

Ende Juni war ich dieses Jahr mit meiner Freundin am nördlichen Rand des Cinque Terre. Es sollte kein reiner Bikeurlaub werden, aber wir wollten schon ab und zu gemeinsam aufs Radl steigen.

Mein Fazit vorweg: Man kann im 5Terre landschaftlich sehr eindrucksvolle Touren finden die enormen Spaß bereiten. Das erfordert aber ausser einer guten Kartengrundlage auch eine gewisse Ortskenntnis, ausreichend Kondition und ist fahrtechnisch definitiv nichts für Anfänger.

Im Folgenden beschreibe ich euch meine Erfahrungen und hoffe mit diesem Bericht könnt ihr besser einschätzen ob ein MTB Urlaub im 5Terre für euch interessant wäre oder ob es besser wo anders hingehen soll.

Ausgangspunkt meiner Touren war Levanto. Vorab konnte ich leider kaum aufschlussreiche Informationen über fahrbare Singletrails in der Umgebung finden. Die Beiträge hier im Thread sind in der Mehrzahl leider wenig aussagekräftig. Da ich der Sprache nicht mächtig bin, halfen mir italienische Foren oder Blogs ebenfalls nichts. Auch auf Trailforks war nur wenig zu finden (inzwischen etwas mehr). Einzig der Blog https://www.visitlevanto.it/en/blog/ stimmte mich zuversichtlich in direkter Umgebung von Levanto auch spaßige Singletrails zu finden.
So versuchte ich vor Ort als erstes weitere Informationen zu sammeln. An der Rezeption vom Campingplatz und im Tourismusbüro gab es Kartenmaterial mit eingezeichneten MTB Routen. Die Qualität der meisten dort zu findenden Karten ist jedoch bescheiden. Persönliche Fragen an das Personal nach schönen Singletrails führten meist zu Schulterzucken. Unter den diversen Fahrradläden und -vermietern am Ort konnte ich ebenfalls keinen mit zufriedenstellender MTB- oder gar Singletrail-Kompetenz finden. Rückblickend konnte ich mit einer Wanderkarte von edizioni giacche am meisten anfangen.

Wir starteten den ersten Versuch mit einem Tourenvorschlag aus dem Kartenmaterial des Campingplatzes. Diese war zwar landschaftlich recht schön - Panorama ohne Ende - hat meiner Meinung nach mit Mountainbike aber nur gemein, dass Höhenmeter gesammelt werden. Die Tour ist komplett auf Asphalt (was dieser Karte so nicht zu entnehmen war) und kann mit quasi jedem Drahtesel gefahren werden. Da ständig Wanderwege abzweigen und wir keine Lust auf eine Abfahrt im Straßenverkehr hatten, suchten wir uns einen mit - gemäß Karte - möglichst sanftem Gefälle und sind auf den 574 abgebogen. Nach einem Stück unbefestigtem und sehr steilem Wirtschaftsweg mussten wir, wegen einer Baustelle, ohne Vorwarnung auf einen sehr schmalen Singletrail ausweichen. Die Freude stieg, war aber leider nur von kurzer Dauer. Schnell wurde die Macchia teilweise so dicht, dass nicht nur ein breiter Lenker regelmäßig im Gebüsch hängen bleibt, sondern auch Akrobatik gefordert war um Bike samt Fahrer um einige ausgesetzte Stellen zu bugsieren. Zudem ging es oft über felsige Formationen oder loses Geröll. So war die Stimmung bei meiner Freundin, die nicht sehr viel Erfahrung im Gelände hat, nach kurzer Zeit am Boden und auch ich konnte keinen Flow finden.
Nach dieser ersten, sehr ernüchternden, Erfahrung mussten wir einsehen, dass es in der Umgebung von Levanto wohl keine Tour gibt, die uns gemeinsam Spaß bereitet.

Als wir ein Stück des SVA zwischen Levanto und Monterosso entlang wanderten, konnte ich abschätzen welche Teile davon halbwegs fahrbar sind und beschloss alleine einen neuen Anlauf mit dem MTB zu unternehmen:
Aufstieg via SP38 bis zum Abzweig nach Monterosso, dann den Wanderweg Nr. 591 entlang und schließlich über den SVA zurück nach Levanto. Dies ist eine grandiose und, mit guter Technik, weitgehend fahrbare Tour. Die längste Tragepassage beschränkt sich auf eine Strecke von ca. 300 m bis zur Spitze des Monte Negro. Ab dann folgt beinahe durchgehend herrliche Aussicht, die man zum Verschnaufen zwischen meist flachen, aber technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen genießen kann. Bei dieser Mischung hat mich jedes unfreiwillige Abstützen nur noch mehr motiviert die nächste Passage fahrend zu meistern.
Allerdings sollte man vor den ersten Wanderern unterwegs sein. Ich startete morgens kurz vor sechs Uhr und habe die ersten Menschen ab ca. 7.30 getroffen. Spätestens um neun ist auf dem SVA dann so viel Betrieb, dass es bestimmt keinen Spaß mehr machen würde mit dem MTB unterwegs zu sein.

Beim dritten Anlauf - wieder alleine - wollte ich eine der im Blog beschriebenen Touren finden. Offensichtlich bin ich aber nicht auf dem richtigen Singletrail gelandet. Anstatt auf einem flowigen Pfad bergab zu surfen, schlug ich den 573 gen Berg ein. Nach einer Tragepassage von ca. 1,2 km und 100 Metern Höhenunterschied ging es auf dem 572 wieder ins Tal. Diese Abfahrt ist sehr anspruchsvoll, sodass mir kaum Zeit blieb die Landschaft zu genießen. Wie bei der ersten Abfahrt, geht es hauptsächlich über etwas schroffere Felsformationen und Geröll, aber durch weniger dichte Macchia. 

Mein Highlight war definitiv die oben etwas ausführlicher beschriebene Runde über 591 und SVA. Völlig begeistert habe ich diese ein zweites Mal unter die Räder genommen und konnte dabei bereits deutlich mehr Passagen ohne Absteigen fahren.

Insgesamt hatte ich das Gefühl, dass, sobald man den beliebten Azzurro verlässt, kaum noch Menschen auf den Wanderwegen anzutreffen sind - zumindest im Juni. Im weit verzweigt Netz der Wanderwege lassen sich bestimmt noch mehrere schöne Touren finden. Die Frage ist nur beim wievielten Anlauf man auf diese stößt.

Gerne gebe ich auf Anfrage per PN noch genauere Auskunft über meine Touren oder GPS Daten weiter.


----------



## r34p3r (14. August 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke.

591 Aufstieg zum Monte Negro


591 Aufstieg zum Monte Negro


591 Abfahrt Richtung Sant Antonio del Mesco


Kreuzung 591 SVA


573 Aufstieg zum Sella De Bagari


----------



## soundfreak (30. Dezember 2019)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wir fahren jetzt nach Koper in Slowenien. Mal schauen was wir da so finden. ^^



Wart ihr dann in koper?  Evt. Ganz kurzes resumee, wie es war?

Evt. Fahre ich noch kurzfristig die nächsten tage einen kurzen sprung dahin ...


----------

